# Planning permission for a sports ground



## colin_c (26 Jun 2018)

Hi All, 

This question relates to planning permission for sports grounds. 

I was wondering if someone could explain what is or isn't allowable under a Class 33(c) exempted development? 


Thanks,


----------



## Leo (27 Jun 2018)

From my understanding, just laying out the ground, as in marking a football pitch or a grass running track. Any ancillary buildings will require planning.

The governing body of the sport involved will usually be quite helpful and will know how best to proceed.


----------



## colin_c (27 Jun 2018)

Thanks Leo, 

What about 10m high ball catch netting?


----------



## Leo (27 Jun 2018)

I'm afraid that doesn't fall under exempt development, and will require planning permission.


----------



## colin_c (27 Jun 2018)

Thanks Leo, that’s good to know. 

In terms of the Class 33(c) expemption - this seems to be a coverall for sports fields. 

Is there another section of the planning regulations you could direct me to that shows that a netting of that height is non-exempt?


----------



## Leo (29 Jun 2018)

No problem. It's called out in the legislation that anything not explicitly stated as exempt requires planning permission. There are a few situations called out in the exemptions for fencing, but you can see the maximum height of any such fencing to remain as exempted is 2m or 3m for deer fencing. 

The laying out of land (i.e. the marking of lines) and the playing of sports on said land is exempt under Class 33(c) so long as no charge is ever applied to the public on entry. The erection of ball catching nets do not fall under this, or other exemptions. You can look up the planning applications for other sports grounds in your vicinity online for the details required to submit such a request.

Where reasonable and the nets won't cause issues for neighbours, there doesn't seem to be any major issues in securing planning.


----------

